# Best Way to freeze fish



## larryamyers (Dec 20, 2009)

Anyone know the best way to freeze fish? I would like to hear some comments on this issue. I would like to know the best way to keep fish fresh tasting. Anyone?>


----------



## tewltime (May 21, 2004)

The best luck we have had is to vaccuum seal it. It is a bit of investment to get started with this but well worth the cost. I have yellowfin tuna last for well over a year and be like fresh caught. One thing to remember that a captain told me... never ever let fresh water touch a saltwater fish. It will ruin it right away.


----------



## larryamyers (Dec 20, 2009)

We have one, does it freezer burn?


----------



## larryamyers (Dec 20, 2009)

We had some red fish tonight, very good, but it got me thinking. I have been freezing it in a zip lock bag, filled with water, then burp it to get all the air out. I would like a good way and keep the water out of the equation. Thanks


----------



## thabeezer (Aug 13, 2007)

larryamyers said:


> I have been freezing it in a zip lock bag, filled with water, then burp it to get all the air out.s


I've been doing it this way since I was a kid without a problem...Got a vacuum sealer for a wedding gift so I am anxious to try it vacuum sealed this year.


----------



## Blue.dog (May 8, 2005)

Open a ziplock bag last night and cooked up a batch of bream and bass that were package in Dec of 2007. Frozen in water with no air in bag.

Cooked them on the grill and they tasted like fresh caught.

I never have been able to keep my fish that were vacuum packed longer than 6 months, so I cannot vouch for vacuum packed fish for 2 years.


----------



## Night-Fisherman (Aug 1, 2008)

The only problem I ever have had between freezing fish and vacuum sealing fish is that freezing fish with water just takes up to much room in my freezer and vacuum sealing makes the bags flat and you just stack them on top of each other!

Just my 2cents.....NF


----------



## SargentfishR (Apr 23, 2007)

If you vacuum seal any fish or game, you will never do it any other way . Spend the money , it's well worth it. ---SargentfishR


----------



## Brady Bunch (Jul 12, 2004)

As Tim said buy a vacuum sealer. Your fish will stay fresh for a long time and will not freezer burn. I used to do the water in a ziplock bag as well but it got to where I had too much fish in the freezer and those bags full of water take up a lot of room.

Do yourself a favor and invest the $100 for a food saver ... I promise you wont regret it.



tewltime said:


> The best luck we have had is to vaccuum seal it. It is a bit of investment to get started with this but well worth the cost.


----------



## reelbusy (Feb 7, 2008)

Actually, you can go to your local HEB and they will probably have the Reynolds, Handi-Vac system for less than $10.00. They are battery operated and work just as well as the more expensive Foodsaver brand. I have both and hardly ever get out the Foodsaver. The Handi-Vac system has two sizes of bags, quart and gallon. The Walmart in Rockport as well as the HEB there have had these in the past. You may have to shop around a bit to find a store that carries these, but it is well worth the effort in my opinion. We also use the Handi-Vac system to keep left overs in the refrigerator. The food will last a lot longer without exposure to air.


----------



## Brian Castille (May 27, 2004)

I have a food saver and it works really good. You can buy replacement bags at the grocery store too. The Handi-Vac system works really well too and I recently cooked some fish from October 2008 sealed by one that was really good. 

I will also vacuum pack shad I catch too and it keeps it in really good shape for bull red bait.


----------



## mangomania (Nov 12, 2005)

I remember when i was a kid, my father used to filet the fish, place the filets on a wooden board, then freeze them for a couple of days. Then, he would prepare a tub of water with several bags of ice in it. After the water got real cold, he would use a spatula to get the filets off the board and quickly dunk them in the ice water. He would then have a dishrack in the freezer and just put the filets in the rack like a filing cabinet. The water would freeze and would create a glaze of ice around the filet that would keep the fish fresh for about 6 months or so. As best as i can recall. That was the poor mans food saver.....hehe.


----------



## fangard (Apr 18, 2008)

Huge fan of the foodsaver. We do a guys trip to Bay Flats Lodge every year. They do a great job cleaning, but I hate the way they store the fillets/half shell. Last year I brought my Foodsaver and sealed up my fish while I was drinking beer at the pavilion. The whole group used it. I use it for everything. Leftovers, buy cheese in bulk and seal it. It has paid for itself 10 times over.

fangard


----------

